# Thank God for good Trainers



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is in the right place or not but I just have to set a little thank you to my trainer. We've been with her for years, boarded with her, and I'm apprenticing under her all that I can before/while I'm up at vet school. I consider her a family friend and it's icing on the cake that she reciprocates that favor! haha Anyway, since I've been hurt I've only been able to make it to the barn on odd occasions (during which she's always brought my mare up, hung out with me and my mom and share old injury stories around). Lately though, due to time, family issues, and the now "oh wait, it actually hurts more when I use it now" I've been unable to make it out to the barn and have been battling a case of depression and horse withdraw. So today I was sitting in my house thinking about the horses while my mom was at work and just feeling generally down until I heard a car honking and believe it or not a horse neighing. 

I live in the city but we get the occasional trail riders coming through so I really wasn't all that interested until I heard my neighbors shouting. Then I heard my horse whinny (funny how you recognize that sound of one of yours lol). I live about five minuets from my barn and realized two things upon stumbling out to my living room: 

1. There was a horse trailer pulled up into my front yard
2. My cantankerous old mare was in my backyard attempting to eat my neighbors tulips. 

I think I flew out of my house and landed in record time on our deck. I honestly thought that I was hallucinating my trainer and my mare standing in my backyard. I hobbled over and of course went to work loving on my baby and asked my trainer what she was doing here. She has about ten horses to train (two are 12 and just started and dumber then a pile of rocks) and numerous other things to do around the farm. She just shrugged, and said, "I'll have plenty of time to do those things. You however, have not been out (to the barn) in a good few weeks. So I thought I'd bring a piece of it to you." I don't break down easily, but right then and there I out right bawled. And in response she just handed me a grooming kit and said: "Get to work". They stayed for a good three hours and left. When my mare was loaded (and groomed and treated lol) I thanked my trainer/boss again and said that she had no idea how much it meant to me. And like I was a little kid doing something right again she patted me on the head and said, "I can't have my assistant getting rusty now can I? Who's gonna train with me and keep me AND the horse in line!" 

Thank God for excellent trainers. :lol:

Well that was obnoxious and long! Anyway I guess if anyone wants to just thank their trainer or something you can do it on this thread!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

What an awesome trainer and friend!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a gem!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh, big giant tears welling up....what a _beautiful _story, and a _beautiful person_ your trainer is!! Will you thank her for me as well? Just for her compassion and awesomeness. _*This is the stuff that life is made of*_. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, and hope you'll be a regular at that barn again very, very soon


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I do have to say I finally went out today and brushed on my mare (and gave the college worker a little riding lesson) and saw two new horses at the barn. They reminded me (haha) again why my trainers a good person. 

Horse number 1: a colt who they said just needed a stall while the people fixed their fencing, said they'd help her fix her roof. Turns out that he's feral as they back the trailer up to the barn and ran him into a stall. They haven't been back and she can't get a hold of them. Another client said that she should "put him down" to which she replied: "Why? Isn't his fault people are stupid." and has so far gotten him to the point of touching up to the withers. 

Horse number 2: Well we got a new boarder. She said she wasn't going to take any one else on due to too many horses but a lady contacted her and began to sob. Apparently she was serving over in Iraq and got shot or something and developed a severe form of epilepsy. Because of the epilepsy she got fired, her husband fell off of a high rise and broke his back six months ago, and to add icing to the cake she has a young kid and an old rescue arabian (28). My trainer met with her and then went out to see her horse and try and help her find a place (not hers) to board at. Well.... we found out that not every boarding place is nice to people who say "I won't be able to pay you for a while. Can we work something out?" Her horse was locked in a small field with a stud colt and is emaciated and bit up (every other horse is fat and happy). My trainer picked him up same day in a horse trailer and told the lady they would find a way to make it work. My boss told us that she won't deny the old guy anything, just give him a decent retirement and rest of life, as well as let the lady keep her horse. The woman's feeding and helping out as much as she can and is a boarder who actually comes out and that I enjoy her company (so far!) lol now I have someone to ride with when I'm better! haha 

I think my trainer's a keeper.


----------

